# Dubai Dog Show! Feb 3rd



## Laila_ (Nov 21, 2010)

Just thought I'd give you all a heads up on the upcoming Dog Show!
Possibly one of my favourite events in Dubai and only occurs once a year, a day out for all the dogs of Dubai 

Not only for people wanting to enter their dogs in the competitions (although it's always fun to watch - especially dog most like their owner )

Here are full details: 
Home - Dubai Pet Show

But in short, Feb 3rd, 8:00AM onwards, at the sevens. 
It's pretty big so I was surprised that no one else has mentioned it yet (sorry if I am mistaken) but it's a definite must-do, even if you don't have a dog and fancy a day in the sun (or rain?)


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the heads-up! 

We used to take our dog each year and he got into a fight almost every time we took him there. He loves people but not so good with other dogs! 

My son is a dog lover so it looks like this is a great day out for him. Got to mark my calendar!


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

hey i wud like to go...if someone wants to join or i can join someone....it'll be great!


----------

